# Amnesia



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

I Played Amnesia minutes ago. I am 1 hour into the game. And, Holy Cow, this game officially scared me to death. I was jumping out of my chair(out of fear) uncountable times. I followed the developer's advice to play it on night and with lights off, and To use headphones instead of speakers. 

You belong to the same league?


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2010)

No, I don't.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

Just play the game. And tell me that you don't.


----------



## saddy (Nov 17, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I Played Amnesia minutes ago. I am 1 hour into the game. And, Holy Cow, this game officially scared me to death. I was jumping out of my chair(out of fear) uncountable times. I followed the developer's advice to play it on night and with lights off, and To use headphones instead of speakers.
> 
> You belong to the same league?



yeah i m from from the same league... i have played amnesia for only 5 hrs i really did not know in wat chapter or act i was in but  by god its one of horrifying game i have played in years.plus ur character does not even a weapon .any bump in dark sends chills down the spine.i also did the same thing the developers had advised in manual .Turn off light and put the headphones and turn up the volume .U will then know wat fear is by plying this game .


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2010)

I played it upto the part where you have go into some underground room and the floor is filled water and you have to carefully look at the footsteps on the water to save ourself.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2010)

i belong too this league.......

and u know what ....to continue play this game i have to edit the game config file to max my lamp oil and reduce damage of any sorts...
but i couldnt able to handle sanity feature in that file

it is really one HELL of a game

@ico
just try this game once bro
and u'll literally feel the fear


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 18, 2010)

@ALL: the way u r comments r like this game beats all scary games to bin......


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 18, 2010)

^ Play the game before commenting.  I still got the creeps going inside me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 18, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Play the game before commenting.  I still got the creeps going inside me.



sure will try...if u all insists 2 be dat scary....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 18, 2010)

Just play the game when you are alone in the room, lights off, and if possible with headphones. It will chop your "Dare" glands.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> sure will try...if u all insists 2 be dat scary....



hehehehe.....
one more kid to fall in the depth of fear and darkness


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2010)

^^ and the power of light will save him as always


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2010)

^^
i cursed him that he'll have a hole in the lantern so that he cant carry any oil
and it will always be raining inside the castle so that his tinderboxes are of no use

only light from the window can save him now

muuaahahahah....


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2010)

Btw...whats the objective of the game "to only survive for long".....?


----------



## Faun (Nov 19, 2010)

Run and hide, rinse and repeat. What is the story ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 19, 2010)

here are hints.. figure it out.

person with amnesia-wakes up-unknown villa- hunting shadows-note reads to kill a person.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 23, 2010)

Watched a couple of videos last night and the developer video. I like the concept of no cut-scenes and the entire story in the real game itself. Picked it up. Will start today. With all the light thingy, this game seems like Alan Wake, just a hundred times scarier.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 16, 2011)

Finally mustered some courage to continue the game....

Once you get stuck in this game...its a bit hard to proceed because....u know the creepy sounds and eery environment



Spoiler



....after i got stuck at chemical hunting.
Got all the chemicals...but couldnt find the lab...
After the mixing... the game started progressing


again got stuck...at the collection of the rods for fixing the elevator...but this time instead of quitting decided to have some help from the walkthrough.

The collection of the two rods from the* storage rooms* was the scariest part
*literally your blood runs cold*...almost three fu.ckin' monsters/ghost _scare the **** out of you_



I wonder if anybody can dare to play this game alone in pitch dark, silent room with decent high volume in 5.1 speakers
Its almost impossible!!


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2011)

OK
I also left the game in middle(collected all the chemicals though)
So is there any way to kill those ghosts?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 17, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> here are hints.. figure it out.
> 
> person with amnesia-wakes up-unknown villa- hunting shadows-note reads to kill a person.



Which game are you talking about?

Is it this-*  Amnesia: The Dark Descent*


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

^yes u are right...


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Aug 17, 2011)

Well well , it looks like I might try this game after all. The last game to scare me half-to-death was Resident Evil 1 (yeah, the very first one. Best RE in my opinion)

Thank you for all your reviews, I shall now embark on this glorious quest to prove my courage.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2011)

Is it more scary than Dead Space series and FEAR ???


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Is it more scary than Dead Space series and FEAR ???


Amnesia>>Dead Space>F.E.A.R


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Is it more scary than Dead Space series and FEAR ???



lol FEAR, Dead Space will look like kiddish (in terms of scaring) as compared to Frictional Games' titles.


----------



## ico (Aug 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Is it more scary than Dead Space series and FEAR ???


lol..


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2011)

Downloaded and started playing for 9 minutes. Justine DLC is also present.

Any tips ?


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 30, 2011)

Finished Amnesia

Pretty disappointed with the ending......

Was pretty exicted and eager to meet Alexander throughout the game......


Spoiler



Guys who havent played the game pl dont ...it will spoil the game completely



Spoiler



...and all you get is a FLOATING NAKED MAN.....DAMN!! 






Were the game developers pervert....you get a lot of naked bodies lying around in the end...how is that supposed to be scary


----------



## Renny (Jul 16, 2012)

Guys, what strategy do you use to sneak past the grunts and brutes?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 24, 2012)

I installed this.

But first some new headphones.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 24, 2012)

I was going to play this after deadspace2(last level).how will you rate this game(scary) with deadspace 2 on a scale of 10.


----------



## shashankm (Jul 25, 2012)

Deadspace is a different league (read resource heavy) and comparing from that POV amnesia is far more scary than it. Although barring that point I will say both are equally horrific, Amnesia is more like psychological, it screws with your mind. Deadspace is all about waryness and reflexes.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Having no gun makes a lot of difference.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 25, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> I was going to play this after deadspace2(last level).how will you rate this game(scary) with deadspace 2 on a scale of 10.



9



axes2t2 said:


> Having no gun makes a lot of difference.



Indeed, in Dead Space, you can atleast defend yourself, while in Amnesia, you only have to run, perhaps throw a couple of boxes, objects at the monsters, even that does not kill them. So, you have to hide.


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 25, 2012)

have you played penumbra series its similar to amnesia....


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 25, 2012)

shashankm said:


> Deadspace is a different league (read resource heavy) and comparing from that POV amnesia is far more scary than it. Although barring that point I will say both are equally horrific, Amnesia is more like psychological, it screws with your mind. Deadspace is all about waryness and reflexes.



thanks.will try it



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> 9



so what about deadspace 2(rate it also) ?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 25, 2012)

Ramu should make a Gameplay video of Amnesia & release it as a film, it will be better than his horror movie. "Phooooonk, Do.".

Will try to get this game and see if it works on my pc.
Btw , is it really so much creepy ?? Seriously ?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 26, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> thanks.will try it
> 
> 
> 
> so what about deadspace 2(rate it also) ?



7/10.



Rishi. said:


> Ramu should make a Gameplay video of Amnesia & release it as a film, it will be better than his horror movie. "Phooooonk, Do.".
> 
> Will try to get this game and see if it works on my pc.
> Btw , is it really so much creepy ?? Seriously ?



Lol, seriously it will. It is indeed very creepy. You have no weapons, now what will you defend your self with?


----------



## nickzcool (Jul 26, 2012)

This game os not at all scary I have played both dead space 2 and amnesia . Amnesia is like a psyco game plays with your mind and dead space 2 is about freeky things come in front of u all of a sudden and freeky gf of isac is the last boss .


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 26, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> 7/10.



wow so 9/10,im going to have a good time lol


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2012)

nickzcool said:


> This game os not at all scary I have played both dead space 2 and amnesia . Amnesia is like a psyco game plays with your mind and dead space 2 is about freeky things come in front of u all of a sudden and freeky gf of isac is the last boss .



well did you check the game requirements correctly
IIRC it was 





> play the game in night with lights turned off and sound via headphones instead of speakers


 apart from h/w requirements


----------



## nickzcool (Jul 26, 2012)

Piyush said:


> well did you check the game requirements correctly
> IIRC it was  apart from h/w requirements



Yea affermative .


----------



## Desmond (Jul 26, 2012)

nickzcool said:


> This game os not at all scary I have played both dead space 2 and amnesia . Amnesia is like a psyco game plays with your mind and dead space 2 is about freeky things come in front of u all of a sudden and *freeky gf of isac is the last boss* .



Ever used Spoiler tags before?


----------



## nickzcool (Jul 26, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Ever used Spoiler tags before?



No mr desmond miles


----------



## rst (Feb 25, 2013)

it is the scariest game of pc history.
9/10


----------



## Desmond (Feb 25, 2013)

zzz

Why bump old threads?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 25, 2013)

Will download this from Steam soon. Have heard a lot about this.





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> zzz
> 
> Why bump old threads?



Lol. Gaming section is a section where it isn‘t very bad to bump an old thread.
I bumped a 3 year old Gta thread once


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2013)

^^I haven't played it too..perhaps I'll bump this thread after 4~5 months or more


----------



## ashis_lakra (Feb 25, 2013)

Amnesia fairs very well in Horror genre games. I bet turning off lights and only headphones in a big empty room will make you shiver like anything.


----------



## rst (Feb 26, 2013)

amnesia has great  horror environnment (darkness and sound effect)
plus you are helpless
you can't kill any monster 
run away from them if you can




expecting amnesia 2 in 2013


----------



## RCuber (Feb 26, 2013)

reading this thread itself is giving me creeps.. wont play game at any cost 

I feel HL series also scares the sh!t out of me  , I hate aliens and zombies in games. (not so much in movies  )


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2013)

I used to be scared of horror and violent games since I read the Read Me of Carmageddon 2. It stated that people have been known to choke and die while playing this game, since then I used to be scared. But now I am used to it and I can play any game without any problems.

PS: Never completed Amnesia though 

Edit : Amnesia is good, but I still like Dead Space more.


----------



## rst (Feb 26, 2013)

I also like dead space,resident evil more than amnesia
Most people will prefer these games
But amnesia wins (when we talk about scary games)


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 26, 2013)

heard first time about this game.. Will get this game . 

Anyway there is sale for this game on amazon @ $3.


----------



## doom2010 (Feb 26, 2013)

RCuber said:


> reading this thread itself is giving me creeps.. wont play game at any cost


Ya,I am also...


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 26, 2013)

Soon , I am going to join your league.  [ Gonna buy a gaming machine .]
PS : I have played left 4 dead , it wasn''t scary at all.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 27, 2013)

Played the game back in college. Made a big mistake by overestimating my "bravery" and launching the game for the first time when the sun was setting and playing into the night. Big mistake. Alone in a room, this game can give any horror movie a run for its money and then some.

The disappointing part is that once you actually see the wraith and then get killed a big chunk of the fear factor is lost.

Play with earphones and alone. And if you are feeling especially brave then with the lights off. Also keep a note on the table saying that if you are found dead of cardiac arrest, then nobody be suspected of staged murder  

I am already getting slightly uncomfortable just thinking of my experience


----------



## z3rO (Feb 27, 2013)

RCuber said:


> reading this thread itself is giving me creeps.. wont play game at any cost



me too.. hehe.. reviews of this game had already scared me enough not to play it.. and further credit goes to this thread..


----------



## Renny (Mar 6, 2013)

Completed a second round of the game today, and its as scary as the first time round (even though you know what to expect).

Anyone played _Justine_? Played it for around 3 hours when I realized it doesn't have a save feature


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 9, 2013)

I will play it tonight. Alone , with IEM and in complete darkness. 
If I don't post by tommorow , you know what might have happened..


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 9, 2013)

May the sanity be with you


----------

